# SO cord penetrating through tbar ceiling



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

ALL of the cord needs to be visibly exposed.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep I'd agree with the above post, but I see that stuff in supermarkets regularly.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

I've done it this way also. I variation of this is using a cord reel above the ceiling....the cutomer wanted that way and that's the way they got it. They also wanted a cat 5 cable reel, which I didn't know how to do.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

So by dropping the box and mounting it with a tbar hanger would work?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Code wise it is a violation, even with a cord reel.

I install a 4" round box on a Caddy 512HD and use a cover with a strain relief mounted to it. 












The 512HD provides a place to tie it to the structure above.


We do tons of these in supermarket meat rooms but most don't have grid ceilings, most have a insulated ceiling panel but the same thing applies, the cord cannot pass through the ceiling even though that would be faster and cheaper for us.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

BTW, the picture shows a standard box, you want a 4" deep box so the box meets the face of the tile.


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

I also see SO droped thru the tiles. 
If it's done the right way, plug to box I don't see the issue, other then that little code thingy.:whistling2:
Machine shops are often done this way still.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

niteshift said:


> I also see SO droped thru the tiles.
> If it's done the right way, plug to box I don't see the issue, other then that little code thingy.:whistling2:
> Machine shops are often done this way still.


It is very easy to do and still comply with that code thingy.:laughing:


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

niteshift said:


> I also see SO droped thru the tiles.
> If it's done the right way, plug to box I don't see the issue, other then that little code thingy.:whistling2:
> Machine shops are often done this way still.


I'm the same kind of electrician that notices this always being done. The drugstore I was in yesterday had an orange extension cord that was partially hidden in the drop ceiling. It was too long, so they put the excess in the drop ceiling.
I guess the inspectors consider this to be too petty to enforce. That particular use is not hazardous and considered temporary. :whistling2:


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

BBQ said:


> It is very easy to do and still comply with that code thingy.:laughing:


And how about the customer? That's another "thingy":whistling2:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

John said:


> And how about the customer?


Thats up to you. :thumbsup:


----------

